# Crazy Girl Crazy



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Barbara Hannigan / Ensemble Ludwig
Crazy Girl Crazy

Release Date September 29, 2017
Duration57:22
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateAugust, 2016
Recording Location
Muziekcentrum van de Omroep, The Netherlands


----------

